# Dutch Open 2012



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 27, 2012)

Still nothing on this event? Well.. it's a week from now.. so then I'll jump in the pool and create the topic.


To be held next week, november 3 and 4 in Voorburg.


Entrance fee for Saturday is 5 euro per person (competitors/guests). The entrance fee includes lunch and drinks.
Entrance fee for Sunday is 15 euro per person (competitors/guests), NKC members pay 10 euro. The entrance fee includes lunch and drinks.

All fees are paid in cash during on-site registration.


More info in the links below:

WCA link

Speedcubing link

Register here


Hopefully see you there!


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 27, 2012)

Unfortunately I will not make it to this event. My mother is turning 65 and throws a party. How is your preparation? Do you have your purple Guhong allready?  What events will you be doing? I am looking forward to see you results!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 27, 2012)

Purple guhong nope. 

I got sent a diansheng 3x3 instead :fp but matters are sorted with the seller and a new guhong DIY will be shipped shortly. However not shortly enough for me to have it at Dutch Open.

I will participate in the regular 3x3 and the 2x2 events. Good friend will come along as well this time, bringing his SS 3x3 and that DianSheng that he bought off me lol. He won't participate though, we're hoping he'll know at least to SOLVE the cube before the event.



Bummer that you can't come!  Maybe only one of the days? I mean.. the event IS two days after all?


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 27, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Bummer that you can't come!  Maybe only one of the days? I mean.. the event IS two days after all?



No whole weekend is filled up for me. That it is two days is more of a disadvantage for me anyway. I would like to compete 2 X 2 and 3 X 3 as well and these are not on the same day. So it would have taken two trips down south. I don't think I would have done that. What is the next Dutch Competition after this one?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 27, 2012)

None.. only in Hasselt, which is too far away even for me.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 27, 2012)

Only 43 competitors this year. I believe there were about 100 last year, in a way too small venue in Eindhoven 
Looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## hcfong (Oct 27, 2012)

Goosly said:


> Only 43 competitors this year. I believe there were about 100 last year, in a way too small venue in Eindhoven
> Looking forward to next weekend!



Well, with German Nationals, UK Open and another competition in France all happening in the same weekend, it's hardly surprising there are only 43 competitors.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 28, 2012)

Just to add that I asked to participate in the pyraminx as well. That thing is FUN!

Ok.. I will be the slowest again, who cares. It's about the fun of participating *giggle*


----------



## Goosly (Oct 28, 2012)

I haven't solved a pyraminx in months, and don't plan to solve any until my first official solve Saturday, so maybe I'll be the slowest


----------



## lordblendi (Oct 28, 2012)

Will anyone bring a dayan megaminx to dutch open?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 29, 2012)

While we're asking.. seconded on the Dayan, and.. constrained cube anyone? I'd love to see one in real life 

And I doubt you'll be the slowest at pyraminx MrGoosly, my best time is somewhere between 25 and 30 seconds, but that is mostly luck when that happens.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 2, 2012)

*still hopes for the megaminx and constrained*

I will see you all tomorrow everyone! The TomTom is operational at least for Saturday, so.. hahaha no searching this time.


----------



## Goosly (Nov 2, 2012)

Arrived at the youth hostel Stayokay already. I'm sharing a room with 3 guys speaking a language that might be either Italian or Spanish. Anyone else sleeping here?

Looking forward to tomorrow! Maybe I should practice something...

btw, Link to live results


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for that link!

Just passed it on to my dad so he can follow


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 2, 2012)

Goosly said:


> Arrived at the youth hostel Stayokay already. I'm sharing a room with 3 guys speaking a language that might be either Italian or Spanish. Anyone else sleeping here?
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow! Maybe I should practice something...
> 
> btw, Link to live results



If you take tram 17 "Waterringseveld" at your hotel, and you step out at the Jongbloedplein (5th stop from your hotel), then we can pick you up.


----------



## Goosly (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, but I'll just walk to the venue. It's not very far


----------



## hcfong (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks like Mats got a new 3x3 ER avg.

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=87&cat=1&rnd=3


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 4, 2012)

Go mats! so close to WR!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 4, 2012)

Woohooo that was FUN everyone. I improved the competition average alright, and a competition new PB.


----------



## Ron (Nov 5, 2012)

Hanneke competed in Master Magic with a puzzle she built herself.
Is there someone else in history of WCA who competed with a self-built puzzle?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 5, 2012)

At Vesoul Open 2012, Greg Pfennig did his first square-1 attempt with a self-built mini square-1. Unfortunately it was really hard to turn (and a pain in the *** to scramble, too), so we managed to convince him to switch to a more standard cube for his second (and last) attempt.


----------

